

Brian Kernighan: What would Orwell do? - helwr
http://www.dailyprincetonian.com/2008/11/24/22217/

======
alecco
The worst part is the technology is out there but it's hard to sell since most
people are deluded by the establishment.

P2P/DHT, zero-knowledge, plausible deniability, ubiquitous wifi, and IP
telephony. It makes it even more disheartening. Instead the fads are cloud
computing, no encryption, and default settings anti-privacy. So sad.

